# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Linux Kernel 'inotify' Local Privilege Escalation Vulnerabil

## Acinonyx

The Linux kernel is prone to a local privilege-escalation vulnerability.

A local attacker can exploit this issue to execute arbitrary code with elevated privileges or crash the affected kernel, denying service to legitimate users.

Versions prior to Linux kernel 2.6.28-rc5 are vulnerable.

http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/33503

----------


## romias

Πρακτικά σημαίνουν,τι ολα αυτά  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Πρακτικά σημαίνουν,τι ολα αυτά


Ότι αν κάποιος μπορέσει να μπει στο μηχάνημα σαν απλός user (πχ μέσω κακογραμμένης php εφαρμογής όπου μπορείς να τρέξεις πράγματα σαν 'apache' user, ή απλά επειδή βρήκε το απλό password που έχεις ως user σε αντίθεση με το 32 characters long που έχεις για root που -δεν- σπάει) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το εν λόγω vulnerability προς ώφελος του για να μπορέσει να τρέξει πράγματα ως root και εν τέλη να πάρει πλήρη πρόσβαση στο μηχάνημα.

----------

